# Help ID mystery Ultimate...



## IGotNuthin' (Feb 20, 2004)

Trying to id this as either a 1999 or a 2000. Problem is, it has some characteristics of both, but not 100%. Online catalogs from LS not helpful..
For example, has the headtube butted ends of a 2000, but not the seattube cutaway...
Has the dropouts welded plug style of a pre-2000 but with the little "L" in the dropout..
Help!
See pics..


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

you can probably call LS with the serial number. Also, I agree with you, seems like a hybrid. I would not be surprised if the chainstays are a bit longer than the normal ultimate geometry as the seatube does not have the cutout and it is not bent as '98 and earlier


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

So you’re the winner, huh? I could have got it the first time it was auctioned on a 'second chance', but took a chance on getting it cheaper on a re-list.

Pretty sure that it’s a Palmarés (definitely not an Ultimate); probably a 2001 but maybe a 2000. I believe the only real difference is that they used a longer head tube on the 2001s.

TF


----------



## IGotNuthin' (Feb 20, 2004)

The way the dropouts are welded onto the frame looks older.. then again, I'm probably wrong... 

(turns out, I was!!!)


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

IGotNuthin' said:


> The way the dropouts are welded onto the frame does not match the way it was done for the Palmares though.. (the current way..)
> I wish it were a Palmares! Actually, right now I just wish the seller would even respond to my inquiries... for all I know, I've been scammed.


The drop out connection is another difference between the 2000 and the 2001. I see that the 2001 Cat is not online, but I have a hard copy and I'm pretty sure that's what it is. I think you got a bargain, provided you get it. I'll try to get a good scan of the Cat and send it. (My inbox is empty now - send your email if you want it direct or I'll just post it here.)

TF

EDIT: My avitar is a 2000 Classic. Below is a 2001 Classic.


----------



## IGotNuthin' (Feb 20, 2004)

Are you sure? I know you have a 2000 classic per previous communication...
I had a 2001 classic and I could have sworn the one like on your avatar started in 2001...
Damn, maybe it IS a Palmares!!!!


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

IGotNuthin' said:


> Are you sure? I know you have a 2000 classic per previous communication...
> I had a 2001 classic and I could have sworn the one like on your avatar started in 2001...
> Damn, maybe it IS a Palmares!!!!


Pics on the way via email from the 2001 catalog. - TF


----------



## IGotNuthin' (Feb 20, 2004)

*enroute*

Frame is on the way! 
If it turns out to be a Palmares, I'm getting you a beer!!


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> Pics on the way via email from the 2001 catalog. - TF


Your email is not going through, check your PM. - TF


----------



## Chris V (Feb 12, 2005)

*Its a Palmares*

Its a Palmares.
Chris V


----------

